# I've been matched !!! ***YIPPIE***



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Whooooo what a great day I'VE BEEN MATCHED         I have just had a call from the clinic and they said the recipient has accepted meso its all go now. As soon as i get the paper work i will pay n get started on my next af im sooooo excited yippie



Luv sally x x


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2007)

woohoo thats wicked news hun, im so excited for you


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

Congratulations!      and good luck! How long did you wait for a match?

Laura x


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Brilliant news sally!   
Maria xxx


----------



## caz nox (Mar 9, 2005)

wooo hoooo


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

sally

thats just fantastic news honey

So pleased for you

Its all go now for you  

em


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Tomsmum it only took a couple of days. My ec coordinator only works 3 days a week so i think se contacted her last Tuseday after i had seen the cons on monday but she wasnt back at work again till today. I rang up this morning and she said she was just witing to hear back from her and i got the call about an hr ago. I cant belive it. It all happens so quick  

Luv sally x x


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

Thats Brill Honey!

I hope it happens as quick for me! We've got our counselling session booked for the 15th don't think any match can be found before thats done.

So what happens now? when do you start d/r? do you know yet?

Its all exciting!!

 

Laura x


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi laura from when i had my counselling its only been 3 weeks but i have had to see the cons after that too so it flies by because its full of appointments. I just get excited for each appointment and it goes really quick.

I will get an invoice with my protocol and as soon as i pay for it they will send out my drugs. I will start on cd1 of af which will be from around March 28th but the way af has been it will prob be 1st April. I have got injection training on the 30th unless af turns up before lol.

Good luck with your counselling.

Luv sally x x


----------



## tomsmum (Mar 5, 2007)

I bet you're really excited!

It makes it real now you've got a plan of action too!

I'll keep my fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Brill news sally!!


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Great news 

x x x


----------



## Gen (Dec 9, 2004)

YEAHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!   

Fab news hun 

Gen x


(gate crashing from the Northeasties Board )


----------



## radnorgirl (Oct 18, 2005)

Sally Anne

Brilliant news honey    

love

Helen
x


----------



## starfaith (Dec 29, 2006)

Fantastic news


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

great news hun we went for bloods done thursday so we have to wait now for results then to be matched how long did it take for you hun


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Hi Polly1 

From my first appointment ( thats when i had my bloods done ) till being matched it took 6 weeks. It usually takes 6 weeks for the bloods to come back anyway so as soon as they are back they will match you. Good luck hun and let me know how you get on

Luv sally x x


----------



## polly. 1 (Jan 9, 2007)

thnks hun keep smiling


----------

